# 2014 Brute Force 750 Steering Clicking



## MrsHatter13 (6 mo ago)

My 2014 Kawasaki Brute Force 750 is clicking when I turn hard to the right. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the CV joints...especially the outer one. Check both.


----------



## MrsHatter13 (6 mo ago)

Thank you. Is it best to replace w OEM? Best place to purchase?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MrsHatter13 said:


> Thank you. Is it best to replace w OEM? Best place to purchase?


If you do find one bad, check with SATV for Rhinos.


----------



## MrsHatter13 (6 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------

